# Snap, Crackle, Pop!



## NordicSplitter (Dec 18, 2012)

So why does wood crackle? Iv'e heard it is because moisture is trapped in the fiber of the wood and upon release, it crackles.  I have noticed this with all types of wood as well......Any thoughts......


----------



## Billybonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi dzych2,
not wishing to hijack your thread but I have noticed a similar thing with Birch.
When down to coals and poking about before reloading I get lots of sparks, a bit like fireworks, was wondering what causes this ?.

Regards

Billy.


----------



## chvymn99 (Dec 18, 2012)

Those are Fire bugs that get caught up in the heat of the moment.  Hedge is notorious  for these little critters.


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have found Mullberry the King of Pop.


----------



## curber (Dec 18, 2012)

Billybonfire said:


> Hi dzych2,
> not wishing to hijack your thread but I have noticed a similar thing with Birch.
> When down to coals and poking about before reloading I get lots of sparks, a bit like fireworks, was wondering what causes this ?


 
I get this same mini firework action with ash. I was going to ask the same ? Pat


----------



## JustWood (Dec 18, 2012)

Dirt in the bark,sap,sugars,minerals in the wood,etc.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 18, 2012)

Just thought I'd add a video to go with this thread.


----------



## firebroad (Dec 18, 2012)

Tulip Poplar makes purty sparks.  Just don't open the door.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 18, 2012)

Pine & spruce are notorious for big sparks.
Moisture encapsulated in the sap (never dries out)  gets hot & sparks fly.
One reason for the "dangers of burning pine", "pine burns down houses", when burn in a fire place, sparks starting house fires.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 18, 2012)

bogydave said:


> "dangers of burning pine", "pine burns down houses", .


Can I quote you on that Dave?


----------



## firebroad (Dec 18, 2012)

Dzych2, for what it is worth, it is a combination of moisture and gases expanding.  Thre is even a candle company that uses wood for wicking so that you can get that little "crackle" in your candle.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 18, 2012)

bogydave said:


> "dangers of burning pine", "pine burns down houses", .


 


Carbon_Liberator said:


> Can I quote you on that Dave?


 
You already quoted me LOL 

I remember burning in a fire place in Oregon. Had a screen but every now & then a spark would make it thru.
Burn marks on the floor around the fireplace. Burning some kind of pine (evergreen) .

You ever have sparks fly out of the stove ?
I had some this morning when raking the coals,
Birch & spruce both seem to pop even after an all night burn & nothing but coals & charcoal left.
(maybe because it was -16°f outside  )


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hedge a.k.a. Osage Orange that's the king of pop! Only burnable in an inclosed stove. I've seen it throw burning sparks from a firepit furher than cousin Woodrow can spit a watermellon seed!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 18, 2012)

bogydave said:


> You already quoted me LOL


I guess I did. lol

I think open fireplaces can be dangerous no mater what wood you use. Certainly they are useless as far as trying to heat homes go. Although I guess they can have some aesthetic appeal, but I would never build one or even use one if I had one in my home.
The way I get that open fireplace look is by recording a video like the one above and playing it full screen on my big screen TV in 1080p HD with surround sound.  Probably heats the house better than a fireplace too.


----------



## brian89gp (Dec 18, 2012)

chvymn99 said:


> Those are Fire bugs that get caught up in the heat of the moment. Hedge is notorious for these little critters.


 
They are quite good at escaping and flying across the room when you open the stove door too.  Crazy little critters, open the door and a whole damn swarm tries to escape.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 18, 2012)

I get that when I spread the coals from time to time, lots of fireworks in the stove!  I love a good, cracklin' fire!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 18, 2012)

dzych2 said:


> So why does wood crackle? Iv'e heard it is because moisture is trapped in the fiber of the wood and upon release, it crackles. I have noticed this with all types of wood as well......Any thoughts......


 
Thems just termite turds exploding.


----------



## firebroad (Dec 19, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Thems just termite turds exploding.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 19, 2012)

adrpga498 said:


> I have found Mullberry the King of Pop.


I second that. Mulberry pops with a pretty bluish purple flame. No help to the OP, don't know why though.


----------

